# SWT - group - border color?



## ancelimon (6. Aug 2010)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit in SWT die Border-Farbe einer Group zu ändern?
ja, ich habe schon gegoogelt. Aber nix gefunden.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten

ancelimon


----------



## XHelp (6. Aug 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es möglich ist.


----------



## ancelimon (6. Aug 2010)

Wirklich nicht??

hm.. gibt es dann eine andere Möglichkeit die Border auffälliger zu gestalten?
ich seh die kaum.. vllt liegt es auch an Gnome..

hat jmd ne idee??


----------



## orepp (9. Aug 2010)

"übermal" Border z.B so:

```
final Group group = new Group(shell, SWT.NONE);
		group.setLayoutData(new GridData(GridData.FILL_BOTH));
		group.setText("my caption");
		group.addPaintListener(new PaintListener(){
			public void paintControl(PaintEvent e) {
				e.gc.setForeground(SWTResourceManager.getColor(SWT.COLOR_BLUE));
				int h = group.getBounds().height;
				int w = group.getBounds().width;
				int txtW = e.gc.stringExtent(group.getText()).x; 
				int line[] = {	5, 	7, 	2, 	7,
							2, 	7, 	0, 	9,
							0, 	9, 	0, 	h-3,
							0,	h-3,2, 	h-1,
							2,	h-1,w-3,h-1,
							w-3,h-1,w-1,h-3,
							w-1,h-3,w-1,9,
							w-1,9,	w-3,7,
							w-3,7,	txtW+12 /*text length + spacing*/,7};
				e.gc.drawPolyline(line);
			}
		});
```


----------



## Gast2 (9. Aug 2010)

Es gibt verschiedene styles...
SWT – Group Example

Für die Farbe gibts es wohl keine Möglichkeiten
[news.eclipse.platform.swt] Re: GROUP border's color


----------

